# i'm such a softie... pt 2. Sally's babies.



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

i figured it would be a whole lot less confusing if i just had seperate threads for the mommy's.

Sally had her babies today.. 15 that i can see. they're so small!! much, much smaller than Bree's babies, so i won't be surprised at all if a few die 

since she just had them, i didn't want to bother her much.. this is all for now 












they bring us up to 31 rats.. and just think.. two weeks ago we only had four :lol:


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

8O GORGEOUS !!! <3


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

yes, i went through that. had five and in the span of 24 hours went to 29!

i was so hoping that sally wasn't pregnant too but at least she is in good hands now. you have at least 2 light colored rats in your future out of that litter from what i can see in that picture. 

how is sally's eye? were you able to take her to vets? is she on any medication? if she is you will want to talk to the vet asap to make sure the medication is safe for nursing mothers. you don't want the medication getting through to the babies through their milk if its too strong a strength for their little bodies.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

the only time i was able to take her to the vet would be this week, but now i don't know if i should since she has babies.. 

i've been cleaning her eye out with these animal eye drops (i'll go upstairs and see what it's called in a minute) it looks a little better, but i know she should proably still go to the vets. i was just really busy last week and since my dad doesn't like rats, he wouldn't take her by himself (and my mom was working). when do you think i should take her?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

You didn't get back to me in IM yesterday about the temperature of the room they are being kept in

Did you find out?


----------



## rattielvr (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow thats a lot of babies! I wish you tons of luck. I don't think id be able to do that. Theyre so precious though. What you did for these ratties is a wonderful thing.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Good luck! If you have any way to get to chicago I wouldnt mind taking a couple lol.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> You didn't get back to me in IM yesterday about the temperature of the room they are being kept in
> 
> Did you find out?


it's about 83. so i'm going to be keeping the fan on them.


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, you've really got your hands full now. That's a LOT of babies.

Hope all goes well with Sally's brood.

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

MariHxc said:


> A1APassion said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't get back to me in IM yesterday about the temperature of the room they are being kept in
> ...


Check the temp in there often because you are approaching that danger zone for healthy adults... babies & a mother of questionable health can be more susceptible to the extreme conditions. 

Make sure she has plenty of water & that you are adding moist foods to the diet selection. 

If you find that 83 is the coolest you can get the room then you may want to move them to a location where the temp is cooler.

I understand the situation you described & why they are where they are (because of the family member that is not fond of them & all) but you are in for a penny in for a pound as they say when you decided to take them from where you found them & decided where they were was unsuitable & not safe. You didn't like the conditions they were in nor how they were being cared for but now you are in a situation where you are real close to not being able to put them in a proper environment either. Kind of a tough spot here. 

Add the fans & see if you can get the temp down, if not you will need to explore other options because these babies will not survive the extreme conditions & it will wear the nursing mother's down with dehydration by nursing in temps that are too high.

I was trying to find some link somewhere to support what I am talking about but I really can't find anything. All I have is my experience. Temps that are too high & humidity that is too high is unhealthy & often lethal.

Maybe someone has something they can link to but I just don't have anything saved. I learned most of what I know about rats prior to having internet.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

with the fans on and the windows open it's much cooler in there now. in the mid 70's. they're in the smaller room, so during the day, i open the door to the bigger room (which has another two windows and a fan) and it feels even better. she also has plenty of things to cover them up with if she thinks they're getting too cool.


----------



## Supermunchie (Jun 28, 2008)

Thats a lot of babies! I hope you can find good homes for all of them!
What a great owner you are!


----------

